# Poll: No Zebra Nerite egg problem. Why?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

After reading about the egg deposits left by nerite snails, I was concerned. But, I got one anyway, to find out. 

Thankfully there are no calcified egg deposits, and I can continue to keep it in the main tank. 

But, I am curious about people's differing observations about these snails and their egg-laying. Some say they're hermaphrodites, but maybe they're not?

So here's a poll. Why doesn't my single nerite lay eggs?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm like 99% sure nerites have distinct sexes. Probably you just have a male, or a female who hasn't been near a male recently enough to lay eggs.

I have a bunch of olive nerites in my 55g molly tank (I collected the fish and snails in the same ditch in the Florida panhandle). They lay little white sesame seed egg capsules all over the place. I don't mind it, though. Figure it just makes the tank look more natural - there were nerite eggs all over the reeds where I found them, too.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i know i have a male and a female. i have 2 and when they were in the same tank i got eggs every where. what a pain it was to clean stuff. since i have moved them to diff tanks and just keep one in each no more eggs. maybe they know with just one there is not way for babys so they done use the extra enegry to produce them?


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a single nerite and she's definitely laid eggs all over my driftwood - but she came from an LFS tank with lots of them, so I'm hoping eventually she'll stop. No eggs anywhere but on the driftwood though!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Silvering said:


> she came from an LFS tank with lots of them, so I'm hoping eventually she'll stop.


Thanks for the reply! How long ago was that?


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Man, I really had to search to find that out... didn't have the receipt still, wasn't on the statement... found the date on one of my Facebook status updates! I've had the snail since April 8th. I'm not sure how fresh the eggs on the driftwood are, I haven't really been watching to see if there are new ones or if what's on there are just the old ones.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

They need both a male and female in order to breed. They are also low order breeders which the larvae will require brackish-sea water to develop.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

James0816 said:


> They need both a male and female in order to breed. They are also low order breeders which the larvae will require brackish-sea water to develop.


Thanks for the info, James! (I've been watching your Oto breeding thread - good work!)

What about laying infertile eggs? Have you seen female nerites do that alone?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks.

I believe she will...but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Rc_Racer (Jul 19, 2011)

few things i know about the Zebra Nerite snail.

the eggs will hatch only in salt water no fresh water but later on they can adjust themself to freshwater.
i have one dont know if it is she or he (how you can even know that?) and i have eggs in many places in my tank.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine are always doing it. I have two spotted and there might as well only be one because the other is always riding around on the other. I have tons of eggs on my drift wood. Detracts from the look, but not a game ender.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Rc_Racer said:


> few things i know about the Zebra Nerite snail.
> 
> the eggs will hatch only in salt water no fresh water but later on they can adjust themself to freshwater.
> i have one dont know if it is she or he (how you can even know that?) and i have eggs in many places in my tank.


The eggs can hatch in any water conditions. The resulting larvae (velligers) need full salt and a certain algae (still unknown what kind) to survive.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

the eggs i had did not hatch at all after prob 3 monts of being stuck to drift wood and the tank glass so i justed used a razor blade and tossed them. mine have totaly stopped laying eggs since split up


----------



## torval (Aug 13, 2011)

i just put 1 of each type in my aquariums. like 1 olive 1 zebra, keep going if you need more, there are many types. voila no eggs.


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Ooooh, really? I was thinking that even if they were different kinds they would crossbreed, so I haven't been buying more even though I would like some different ones.


----------

